# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  اسماء المرشحين للانتخابات النيابية الاردنية 2010

## majles2010

http://entkhabat-news.com/

----------


## Ja'afar Ayed Maaitah

شكرا لهذا الخبر 
        جعفر عايد المعايطة

----------


## abeddeeb

مشكور اخي العزيز     .

----------


## احمد الدعبوسي

شكرا  لكم على الانجاز :36 19 3[1]:

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمو كتير اخي

----------


## del peiro

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks

----------


## ابو موسى

thaaaaaaaankssssssssssss :Header:  :110104 EmM8 Prv:

----------

